# سؤال عن ال Px(تحلية المياه ) ( Ro)



## thairelbadry (17 يناير 2009)

:28:س1/الرجاء أفادتنا عن أنواع ال Px وكيفية استخراج كفائته وما هو وظيفته؟
:28:س2/الرجاء شرح فكرة ال Px بالتفصيل؟ ولماذا يفضل استخدامه في محطات التحليه الحديثه؟
:28:س3/توجد محطات جيده فيها هذه التكنلوجيا الرجاء افادتنا بمكان هذه المحطات؟


----------



## مبتدئه (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


هذه من أوراقي الموجوده لدي تتحدث عن التحلية وطرقها ومن بينها طريقه RO 

http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296807









http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296808






http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296809





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296810





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296811





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296812





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296813





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296814





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296815





http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?img=296816







أتمنى الإفاده :15:


----------



## thairelbadry (27 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جدااخي العزيز على الرد


----------



## thairelbadry (27 يناير 2009)

اشكرك على الرد ولكن الكشكلة انه جميع المواقع المرسله لم تفتح الرجاء اعادة الارسال


----------



## abue tycer (27 يناير 2009)

الملفات لاتفتح deleted
وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (27 يناير 2009)

هناك انواع عديدة تجارية ولكن من الانواع المستخدمة في وحدات المعالجة للمياه النوع التالي الذي يستخدم كمانع اومختزل للعطريات والارياح غير المستساغةواختزالها اضافة الى انه يعتبر عامل مهم في اختزال الاطيان والمواد الثقيلةويعتبر مادة عضوية فعالةلها التاثير البايلوجي الكامل في الوسط المائيوالنوع الشائع هو:
Byo-Gon Px-109
ويمكن الاطلاع على الامور الفنية عنه بالملفات التالية


----------



## مبتدئه (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الموقع قام بحذف الصور إن شاء الله ارفعهم باقرب فرصه


----------



## مبتدئه (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ها هي الاوراق التي وعدتكم بها ^^


















































اتمنى الفائده للجميع :84:


----------



## abue tycer (28 يناير 2009)

تحية طيبة
انا اسف كتبت مايخص موضوع اخر واليوم اقول لكم بان مبادل الضغط (pressure exchanger) هو عملية اضافة جزيء من الماء بعد خروجه من غشاء التنافذ الى مضخة الضغط العالي في وحدة التحلية بالضغط التنافذي لغايات اقتصادية حيث يساعد على زيادة كفاءة المضخة ومنه تقليل كلفة تحلية الماء بهذه الطريقة لحجم معين في وحدات التحلية للماء ( bacish water or sea water ) عالية الاملاح والنوع يتم اختياره حسب مقدار الجريان ( flow rate ) ومقدار اضغط التشغيلي للوحدة ويمكن الاطلاع على الانواع التالية المستعملة من احدى الشركات المصنعة​


----------



## محمودشمس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## en_shaabi (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مساء الخير........حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة فإن نظام px هو عبارة عن مبادلات للضغوط يتم الاستفادة منها في محطات تحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسي والهدف الرئيسي منها هو التوفير في استهلاك الكهرباء وذلك بالاستفادة من الضغط الخارج في الرجيع بحيث يتم اعادة ادخال مياه الرجيع ذات الضغط المرتفع بواسطة نظام px مع جزء من المياه الداخلة للاغشية وبالذي بدورة يساعد بتخفيف الحمل على مضخة الضغط العالي....


----------



## معتصم الوطن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حيدر الملاح (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بوركت اخي العزيز المعلومات جدا مفيدة


----------



## hallo_all2003 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك من ساهم فى الموضوع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ahmed refaei (13 مارس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (13 نوفمبر 2010)

خطوات لبلوغ المجد

بارك الله لأمتنا بأمثالكم


----------



## hhtk7788 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

روابط مخالفة


----------



## hhtk7788 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Well, I like this! ~


----------



## mausa (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## mostafa abdeen (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ده هو turbo charg


----------

